# Play 'Cleanse and Burn' Space Hulk strategy game with the Crimson Consuls



## Rob Sanders (May 21, 2014)

Play 'Cleanse and Burn' Space Hulk strategy game with the Crimson Consuls. http://rob-sanders.blogspot.co.uk/2014/06/play-cleanse-and-burn-space-hulk_4154.html


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

How's it work? I can't make it do anything. Am I being particularly dense today?


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Vitarus said:


> How's it work? I can't make it do anything. Am I being particularly dense today?


Have you tried turning it off and on again?

Just kidding, but there are directions on the page that ought to help you. They start under the image of The Long Games at Carcharias book cover.


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

DeathJester921 said:


> Have you tried turning it off and on again?


A fire?? At a Sea Parks?!?!?

But I've tried those directions. What moves, starting at A2? I can't make anything happen, other than the map pops up when I click on it. I've tried IE and Chrome. Am I missing a Start button or something??? lol


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Vitarus said:


> A fire?? At a Sea Parks?!?!?
> 
> But I've tried those directions. What moves, starting at A2? I can't make anything happen, other than the map pops up when I click on it. I've tried IE and Chrome. Am I missing a Start button or something??? lol


Odd. Try using Firefox. Works fine for me


----------

